# rescued pigeons



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Now this is just a general question, do people just rescue pigeons and then look for home for them or are there local agencies that actually house found pigeons then try to find homes for them? Just a general question.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

From my experience, there are individuals such as myself and others who are members here at pigeons.com that rescue and rehab pigeons. Some birds are able to be released, some end up being kept as pets, and some are found good homes where they can live out their lives in safety and comfort.

At least here in Southern California (Orange County), a pigeon that ends up at a county or city shelter will most likely be euthanized regardless of what condition it is in. The lucky ones that get picked up by animal control find their way to someone like me or to the few wildlife rehabbers who will take and treat pigeons.

Most of the state and federally permitted wildlife facilities do not accept pigeons, sparrows, or starlings at all. These facilities do make an effort to refer people to those of us who will take and care for pigeons.

As to an actual pigeon sanctuary, there aren't any in Southern California that I know of. There are a few places elsewhere in the U.S. that do take pigeons on a sanctuary basis.

Terry


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

What a great idea, a pigeon sanctuary.
The birds could then be up for adoption.
Thanks,
Carl


----------

